# Give em what they want



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

An IMMP76ML...nice blank! Haven't made a full rear grip with foregrip rod in a few years...not my preference. Just mocked up, as I just finished the grips this evening. Gonna be a Duke Univ. theme. I coulda done a weave there, if split grips!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Beautiful work.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice Jerry. I got an idea for a full grip for myself but this darn house remodeling is killing me. 

How you healing up?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

That's SWEET!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks great, Jerry


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Great job


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet job Jerry!!! Really pops!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks awesome Jerry!!!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks great Jerry.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I like it


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking good as always Jerry!


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

I love it. I actually prefer a full grip. Its just what I've always used. Tried the split grips and it feels out of balance to me.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Yea man that looks baaaaad, great work bud!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks like they wanted right


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Nice work !!!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I did do a weave in front of the foregrip...only reason I'm showing it now, is I used Fuji's poly NOCP "A" white for the wrap...best NCP white I've found! Unlike some of the others, it stays round w/ no unwound sections, and masks the dark thread underneath. That's Madeira poly 40 in blue. Yes, I still used CP, tho. I likes it!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whether or not there is a fore grip, and if so how long, is one of many nice choices with custom rods.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Always nice to see a fish caught! Just got this pic... purty dang nice trout...


----------

